
Ask HN: What salary would you pay me? - iamronburgandy
After one year at company X (a Bay Area late-stage startup) I believe I deserve a promotion. I&#x27;m currently a Senior Research Engineer, and requested a 10% pay increase. The CEO of X agrees that I&#x27;ve been exceeding expectations, but she says she needs data to justify this raise to the board, and keeps pointing to sites like glassdoor and linkedin to say that I&#x27;m currently at the correct pay-grade for my years of experience (four + masters deg). Yet my argument is we that should be more subjective: I am worth more to company X than my compensation reflects. What should I do?
======
mattbillenstein
So their counter to your 10% ask was 0? I'd expect them to offer some bump
just to appease you.

Sounds like it's time for you to test the market -- if it's easy for you to
get 10% more than you make now doing the same thing, you can tell them that
when you quit.

------
curtisblaine
Find another job that pays 10% more, quit and tell her she now has the data :)

